# Substrate for acrylic



## SoCalSk8r (Mar 13, 2019)

I have an acrylic tank in order and I'm wondering if anyone has success using something that is less likely to scratch the acrylic.

My tank will not have live plants, just fish. 
I have heard of some people using clay but it can get stirred up easily.

Any other ideas or can anyone share their experience with clay as a substrate.

Thanks!
Anthony

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I thought clay was even scratchier than sand...it's like cat litter, correct?


----------



## awanderingmoose (Aug 11, 2016)

I've run sand (the cheapest play sand I could find, no less - most folks here I'm sure will suggest PFS instead) substrate in acrylic tanks for years. Never had problems. You just want to be careful not to get sand in your algae pad when wiping down the surfaces. Also, I'm sure you're aware, but doesn't hurt to be redundant, make sure you use an algae pad made specifically for acrylic, the ones for glass can scratch. And don't use a razor on the tougher spots, just elbow grease.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Both my tanks are acrylic and I use pool filter sand for the substrate. I use a normal washcloth to wipe down the tanks walls, but an algae scraper with a plastic end that's made for cleaning acrylic tanks, for the lower down areas closer to the sand. The sand never gets caught between the scraper and the acrylic as I'm cleaning. Never had a problem.

Just search for acrylic aquarium algae scraper on amazon.com and you should find these pretty quick.


----------



## SoCalSk8r (Mar 13, 2019)

Awesome, thanks for the quick responses.

I was getting worried that I might have chosen poorly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

